# Computers Suck! (for me too!)



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

God I hate Alienware! Since my last post, my computer issue is unresolved. My only real option is sending it in to get repaired for $500+. I think what I may do is try to scrap it out for parts (and maybe bust the case apart with a full-auto to get money from break.com) and just get a desktop. I know that I can get a desktop for under $1000 with better spec's then my laptop. What do you guys think? :smt076 

Also, what do you computer guys think I can get for parts? I have two 1gig sticks of ram, 80gig hard drive, mother board, main heat sync system, and maybe some others. If break will post my video, they pay $250. Help me out fellas!


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> God I hate Alienware! Since my last post, my computer issue is unresolved. My only real option is sending it in to get repaired for $500+. I think what I may do is try to scrap it out for parts (and maybe bust the case apart with a full-auto to get money from break.com) and just get a desktop. I know that I can get a desktop for under $1000 with better spec's then my laptop. What do you guys think? :smt076
> 
> Also, what do you computer guys think I can get for parts? I have two 1gig sticks of ram, 80gig hard drive, mother board, main heat sync system, and maybe some others. If break will post my video, they pay $250. Help me out fellas!


Why did you buy a laptop to begin with? If you need a mobile platform, a desktop won't be of much use. But you can put together a more robust machine in a desktop than a laptop for the same or less money. You need to decide what you need the machine to do for you. If you want a gamer I would definately go with a desktop.

Without doing any research, I'm guessing that parting it out will bring you 500-600 dollars at best, and that's probably optimistic. Search eBay and see what parts like those have sold for recently. That will give you a realistic evaluation.

I've put together 25 or 30 machines over the years and while it bites, it's usually not a good idea to toss in good money after bad, especially if the machine is more than a year old.

Another thing to consider is the imminent release of Vista. Even if you're not interested in the new OS, XP machines may become cheaper as people decide to upgrade to the new OS.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Dude, you shoulda bought a Mac.


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

Yea, what's wrong with it in the first place? Even if Alienware doesn't make good on it, you may still be able to get someone else to fix it...


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

rfawcs said:


> Why did you buy a laptop to begin with? If you need a mobile platform, a desktop won't be of much use. But you can put together a more robust machine in a desktop than a laptop for the same or less money. You need to decide what you need the machine to do for you. If you want a gamer I would definately go with a desktop.
> 
> Without doing any research, I'm guessing that parting it out will bring you 500-600 dollars at best, and that's probably optimistic. Search eBay and see what parts like those have sold for recently. That will give you a realistic evaluation.
> 
> ...


After having a laptop for over a year I realize that I do not really need one (especially since my girlfriend has one that I can use any time). I first got it because I wanted a mobile gaming unit, but I should have read more reviews on Alienware. I know that I can get a better system than I have now in a desktop for under $1000. Since the part to replace would be around $400 even if I have someone else look at the machine it will still be costing me over $500. Lets hope I can get a fair amount of money 0ut of it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I still have a laptop thats about 6 years old - I take it on business trips to use the internet on. That is nice. But after it is gone, I don't see myself buying another. When at home, I just end up plugging a fullsize keyboard and a mouse into it anyway


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I got my first laptop a few months ago. I wanted to get it all tricked out so I could play games, but my wife "reminded" me that the laptop was for work, so I got a pretty basic model.

I would suggest writing a *snail mail* letter to someone high up at Alienware. Namely VP of customer service or above. Find out the name and title of the person, don't just address to "VP of Customer Service". Keep the emotion out of it, keep it professional, clearly explain the situation, and tell them how you'd like it resolved. If you circumvent the "traditional" customer service channels (and customer service lackeys) and go right to the top people who have no real clue how real people are being treated, you may be surprised at the results you get.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Todd said:


> I would suggest writing a *snail mail* letter to


I forget what this means...

Anyone have any reccomindations for a desktop computer?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't play games - so I don't spend $3k for computers anymore. I remember spending damn near $3k for the top of the line Dell Pentium 90 way back when :mrgreen: 

Spent a lot of money years ago - always had problems. Got a refund after 11 months from Gateway (Gateway 2000 back then). Got a refund from Dell in 1994 - that computer was a nightmare). Had an IBM that sucked too. And a Midwest Micro that gave me lots of problems too (they went bankrupt)

But, the first computer that gave me no poblems ever was a Micron. But, unfortunately, they sold the business and its not the same company anymore. Also, my next computer after that was a Quantex - Loved that computer. They went out of business (a pretty big company) during the internet bust a few years back.

My current computer was a HP. Never a problem w/ it. Still have it. Its 3 years old now. I really like it. Just gotta delete all that free software crap - but now thats an issue with all brands. 

I plan to buy another HP when I need another computer. I have no need to buy a super top of the line coimputer anymore to do simple photo editing and using the internet.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

I just build my own desktops because I can get exactly what I want/need. Generally, it's cheaper, in the long run. Of course, I have a pretty extensive electronics background, so building is pretty mundane.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I can build one if I want. I know how to do it. I learned compputer repair in 1993 from that stupid Gateway I had - the tech basically lived at my house - he came over so often. I learned fromw atching him, have changed out numerous parts too. Took a class that my job sent me to show U how to do computer repair, and I had a computer job in college.

But, while U can save a lot when U build these high end computers. When U buy these $500-$600 HPs at the store, its not really worth building it yourself by the time U buy the operating system. If U do save any money, its not really worth it in time, and then U have seperate warranties on each item as well.

But if U enjoy that, then cool! :smt023


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

True. Those $299/$349 Dells were the bane of my existence. Hard to compete with that, especially after one buys a copy of Windows.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> I forget what this means...
> 
> Anyone have any reccomindations for a desktop computer?


Snail mail = regular Post Office mail


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> When U buy these $500-$600 HPs at the store,


This one's pushing 7 years and going strong. The only thing to die on it were the monitor, keyboard, and mouse. No repairs ever done on it and the only thing in it that it didn't come with is a stick of RAM. It gets used pretty much everyday and has for its entire existence.

On the other hand, I've seen some Compacs and HPs after the merge that were complete crap so I can't speak on behalf of the new stuff. I hear good things about Mac though.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, the Compaqs and HPs are probably about the same inside. BUt prior to the merger, I did not like Compaq.


----------



## jpruett79 (Sep 23, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, the Compaqs and HPs are probably about the same inside. BUt prior to the merger, I did not like Compaq.


I personally think that compaqs are lower grade hps. But that could just be that i think compaqs are ugly and hps look a little nicer. The last desktop i bout was an hp but i stripped the parts out and put them in a nicer bigger case so i could actually upgrade it and now im thrilled with it i just don't have a warranty on it anymore lol.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I am thinking about this one. What do you guys think? 

$1,229	
As low as $37/month2


Update Price & Ship Date
Discount Details
Preliminary Ship Date: 2/2/20073
Print Summary
My Components
Intel® Core™2 Duo Processor E6400 (2MB L2 Cache,2.13GHz,1066 FSB)
Genuine Windows® Vista Home Premium
1GB Dual Channel DDR2 SDRAM at 667MHz - 2 DIMMs
250GB Serial ATA 3Gb/s Hard Drive (7200RPM) w/DataBurst Cache™
Dual Drives: 16x DVD-ROM Drive + 16x DVD+/-RW w/ dbl layer write capable
20 inch UltraSharp™ 2007WFP Widescreen Digital Flat Panel
256MB nVidia Geforce 7300LE TurboCache
Integrated 7.1 Channel Audio
My Accessories
No speakers (Speakers are required to hear audio from your system)
Dell USB Keyboard
No Mouse
13 in 1 Media Card Reader
56K PCI Data Fax Modem
My Software
No productivity suite- Includes Microsoft Works 8. DOES NOT INCLUDE MS WORD
Norton Internet Security™ 2007 Edition 15-months
Trial pack- Basic and trial products from Corel and Yahoo
My Service
1Yr Ltd Warranty and At-Home Service
6 Months of America Online Membership Included
Also Includes
Adobe® Acrobat® Reader 7.0
Windows Vista™ Premium


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

I own a PC and a Mac (G4 Laptop). If you could swing it, get a mac. I know they are more money, but less problems. As for Windows Vista, I would even consider putting that on my system for at least a year. Vista wil be nothing one big pain in the ass for at least that long.

If you want to save money by buying a PC, then build it yourself... You'll save a ton of money. I built mine last year for around 800.00 and it's top notch. 3.2ghz AMD Processor, 2 250gb hard drives, 2gb of ram, 126mb ATI video card with video capture, 2 sony DVD burners, etc. Sad thing is, I only use it now for copying DVD's or gaming. I use my Mac for everything else.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Go Mac! Just don't be like me and try something you know nothing about like trying to make more room on your hard drive and then trashing things you thought you didn't need only to find that you just trashed most of your desktop and have to take the computer into someone who actually knows what they are doing to recover what I threw out. I should just stick to plumbing I guess.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Well I ended up getting this from Dell. I just hope it works like it suppose to.

Order Detail

Item Description Unit Price Quantity Total Price

Dell Dimension E520 
Intel ® Core™2 Duo Processor E6400 (2.13GHz, 1066 FSB), FREE Upgrade to Genuine Windows® Vista™ Home Premium w/1GB memory $1,574.00 1 $1,574.00 
Dimension E520 Intel ® Core™2 Duo Processor E6400 (2.13GHz, 1066 FSB) 
[222-5015]

Memory 2GB Dual Channel DDR2 SDRAM at 533MHz- 2DIMMs 
[311-6719]

Keyboard Dell USB Keyboard and Dell 2-button Scroll Mouse 
[310-7965]
[310-8164]

Monitor 20 inch UltraSharp™ 2007WFP Widescreen Digital Flat Panel 
[320-5148]

Video Cards 256MB nVidia Geforce 7300LE TurboCache 
[320-5088]

Hard Drives 250GB Serial ATA Hard Drive (7200RPM) w/DataBurst Cache™ 
[341-4211]

Floppy Drive and Media Reader 13 in 1 Media Card Reader 
[341-3867]

Operating System FREE Upgrade to Genuine Windows® Vista™ Home Premium w/1GB memory 
[313-4911]
[420-5769]
[420-5924]
[420-6436]
[420-6481]
[463-2282]
[466-2386]

Mouse Mouse included in Wireless, Laser or Bluetooth Package 
[310-1966]

Network Interface Integrated 10/100 Ethernet 
[430-0441]

Modem 56K PCI Data Fax Modem 
[313-4427]

Adobe Software Adobe® Acrobat® Reader 7.0 
[412-0914]

CD or DVD Drive Dual Drives: 16X DVD ROM Drive and 48X CD-RW/DVD Combo 
[313-4581]
[420-6464]

Sound Cards Integrated 7.1 Channel Audio 
[313-2758]

Speakers No speakers (Speakers are required to hear audio from your system) 
[313-2198]

Bundle No productivity suite- Includes Microsoft Works 8. DOES NOT INCLUDE MS WORD 
[412-0912]

Security Software No Security Subscription 
[412-0940]

Warranty and Service 1Yr Ltd Warranty and At-Home Service 
[950-3337]
[950-9797]
[960-2800]
[980-3060]
[985-1148]

Internet Access Service 6 Months of America Online Membership Included 
[412-0933]
[412-0934]
[412-0935]

Miscellaneous Award Winning Service and Support 
[465-7681]

Optional Ports IEEE 1394 Adapter 
[320-4596]

TV Tuners & Remote Controls Single TV Tuner with Remote Control 
[320-4819]

Dell Digital Entertainment Trial pack- Basic and trial products from Corel and Yahoo 
[412-0943]

Labels Windows Vista™ Premium 
[310-8626]

Save 20% off select Dimension E520 over $999! Only available on the following order codes: DDCWAA2, DDCWAA3, DDCWAA4, DDCWAB4 - $314.80 
Subtotal: $1,259.20 
Shipping and Handling: $29.99

Shipping Discount: -$29.99

Tax Total: $0.00 
Total: $1,259.20

What do you guys think? I don't really have time to go the build me own rout.

I think I am going to try selling my Alienware on craigslist or something. Probably for $500.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, enjoy. I would tell U to post a pic when ya get it, but its not as much fun to just look at a computer,s orry :smt082


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, enjoy. I would tell U to post a pic when ya get it, but its not as much fun to just look at a computer,s orry :smt082


That's because you have a warped sense of what is attractive (P99's & PS90's). Computer folk like to look at computers.

Of course, this isn't a computer forum, is it?  :smt024 :smt024

WM


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> That's because you have a warped sense of what is attractive (P99's & PS90's). Computer folk like to look at computers.
> 
> Of course, this isn't a computer forum, is it?  :smt024 :smt024
> 
> WM


Yeah...but dells are not much to look at. No shiny lights or anything.


----------

